# Software Update



## macunkie (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm running 9.0 STABLE PPC and have issued
`portsnap fetch`
`portsnap extract`
`portsnap update`

When logged in as root in my Gnome 2 environment when attempting to "Software Update" it shows 353 updates available.  When I try to "apply", it gathers information for a while then comes up with this error:


```
An internal system error has occurred

A problem that we were not expecting has occurred. Please report this bug in your
 distribution bugtracker with the error description. More Details.

The backend exited unexpectedly. This is a serious error as the spawned backend did not complete the
 pending transaction.

command 'update-packages' is not known
```

So what is the fix?

Thanks,

Samuel.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

macunkie said:
			
		

> I'm running 9.0 STABLE PPC and have issued
> `portsnap fetch`
> `portsnap extract`
> `portsnap update`


You only need to use either extract _or_ update. Not both. Extract will extract the entire ports tree, update will update an existing ports tree.



> When logged in as root in my Gnome 2 environment when attempting to "Software Update" it shows 353 updates available.  When I try to "apply", it gathers information for a while then comes up with this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Don't use that tool, I don't think it works properly.

[thread=26140]HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date[/thread]


----------



## macunkie (Jul 7, 2012)

*Still Trying to understand the 9.0 Stable Update options  on a powerpc option*

Sir Dice was nice to offer the guide http://forums.FreeBSD.org/showthread.php?p=182681#post182681

There is so much material and trying to understand cvcup etc.... not sure what I need for 9.0 stable version ?  All pkg_add -r options have never worked with me because the default url built into the ftp system is just wrong.

Anybody using a powerpc platform that can help me update the "348" updates available for my system ?

Thanks again,

Samuel.


----------

